# Al hydra 26 setting



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Dear All, I just got my ai hydra 26, can some one help me out with the setting , I have mostly LPS coral and I don't know what setting should I have, I appreciate you advice.


----------



## Coolguy1181 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey Aran! I was just coming here to see everyone's adjustments for these as well. I have 3 on my 70 gallon hanging 6 inches give or take from the water. The water is 18" deep. I'm used to run mine all colors at 60 when I first got it but through some research learned that is not a good idea and it didn't look very good. I'm current using these settings:

UV: 45
V: 50
DB: 50
RY: 50
G: 40
DR: 40
CW: 15

They run from 8am-7pm and I run a moon mode with UV:3 V: 1 R:1 just because I like looking at the tank at night. The moon numbers I found online from someone who said that came straight from AI. Just make sure you keep the CW no higher than 15 as that will fuel algae growth. I'm still tweaking mine and it's only been running for a few days, but I like it and so do the fish/corals.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you so much :relaxed:


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Coolguy1181 said:


> Hey Aran! I was just coming here to see everyone's adjustments for these as well. I have 3 on my 70 gallon hanging 6 inches give or take from the water. The water is 18" deep. I'm used to run mine all colors at 60 when I first got it but through some research learned that is not a good idea and it didn't look very good. I'm current using these settings:
> 
> UV: 45
> V: 50
> ...


by the way what is the ramp time you have?thx


----------



## Coolguy1181 (Aug 24, 2015)

I have the ramp time at 1 hour.


----------

